# Altima?



## NissanSE-Rape (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm using my buddies account on here to ask some questions, so pardon my stupidity if you find any.

I currently have a 2003 VW Jetta I paid about 14k for. I can afford it but I don't have much cash to do anything to it, so I'm probably selling it and getting a 2002 Altima. Now I'm a sucker for luxury, so I want leather interior, I want less than 80k miles, and I'm looking around 8-10k for the price on it. Can I get this in a 5 speed? And does anyone know if this is a reasonable price range? Any help would be great, I'm looking at the 3.5 hopefully, but a 2.5SL would also make my day great. Anything about these models I should know for defects/recalls/common problems?


----------



## NissanSE-Rape (Nov 18, 2007)

Hello? I would appreciate a reply of some sort


----------



## liljohnny (May 25, 2006)

Stay away from the 2.5 litre...it's got all kinds of problems with engine and oil consumption.

John


----------



## kwk1 (Mar 11, 2007)

+1 on shying away from a 2.5.
Stick with the 3.5 and you'll be much happier with performance and reliability.
Gas mileage is hardly better in the 2.5 as well.
I don't know about where you come from, but where I come from, a stick shift is a rare find.

Goodluck in your search.


----------



## ennacac (Aug 25, 2004)

Where I come from a 2002 5-speed will cost you $13-15K depending on how many miles are one it. You can get an automatic for less.

Tom


----------



## birdsflyingover (Dec 19, 2007)

umm, why don't you just go to autotrader.com and look up exactly what you want and see what they are going for. oh wait, you will probably get more accurate responses going about it this way, nevermind.


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

Good call by birds

Also, unless that's a 2.0L VW, or it has a ton of problems, my advice is to stick with that car. You'll probably have a better ownership experience, providing you maintain it well.


----------



## DTRforlife (Dec 20, 2007)

Newbie here, Hi. Anyway, I just bought a 2003 Altima 3.5 SE 5 speed with leather and 67k for $12,000. Not sure where you are but I second the autotrader.com idea. That is where I found mine. Good Luck


----------



## NissanSE-Rape (Nov 18, 2007)

I have a relationship with the local nissan dealership and they take nissans in on trade all the time, so I'm lookin at them finding me one. I can wait as long as it takes to find what I want. I also have the 1.8T jetta...but it's too expensive I'm looking for a car thats about 2-3k less...so the Altima would work. the 3.5 is the only one I'd consider anyways. So far quite a bit of negative input here...is this a bad investment?


----------

